# Rash and licking DOWN THERE



## Chase's Dad (May 3, 2009)

my 10 month old has had a habit of licking his paws and we've tried to get him to stop dismissing it as boredom. My vet saw him and said we needed to pay more attention to him which I don't think is possible as I'm with him pretty much from the time I get home from work. The time I am at work, my father is around and Chase gets attention all day long from him. I blame myself not being around enough, though I play and walk him daily. 

My concern as of the past week is he has licked the area around his testicles raw. It has gotten better as I have watched him more carefully and we have sprayed the area with a sort of doggy antiseptic spray our vet recommended. Tonight I noticed his balls are darker and have been licked raw. I am calling my vet tomorrow to schedule an appt. as soon as possible but does anybody know what could be causing him to lick the hair off his balls until they are nearly bloody? He is on front line and it's not fleas I have checked consistently since he began to lick down there. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The licking is often related to a food allergy. You should ask you vet about a possible food change.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

does he rub at his face with his paws, too?


----------



## Rafferty (Dec 10, 2008)

Rafferty does the same thing. We took him to the vet and they put him on anitbiotics and gave him a steriod shot. Some type of allergy. He also constantly rubs his face with his paws as if his teeth are hurting. He wimpers when he does it. So im curious what Ignutah has to say about that!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Allergies and/or a staph infection are my first two thoughts. Bogey has been doing the same thing recently, so we put him back on a hypoallergenic diet and he's going to the vet tomorrow to get some antibiotics. Usually staph infections can clear themselves up if left alone, but Bogey licks and licks. 

Ljilly's Tally is having the same problem. Maybe she'll chime in with the medicine he's on.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think I would be getting a second opinion from another vet. It sounds more like an allergy to food or something in his environment. Or maybe a staph infection. And if he is raw down there it has to hurt.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Some goldens just LICK. It is like an obsessive, compulsive disorder. My last girl used to lick a spot on her leg to an ulcer! She licked regardless of her home situation--I am a teacher and am home all summer, and she still LICKED! Good luck!


----------



## phaseshift (Jul 19, 2010)

Buck has a rash where his umm...balls meet his stomach at the crease there. My vet was suppose to put him on stronger antibiotics...sigh taking him in tomorrow poor guy! I think he has some type of skin allergy or the past antibiotics werent working well. I'm going to get the bottom of this


----------

